

Nvidia launches anti-Intel Web site - MykalMorton
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=31862&tag=wrapper;col1

======
Aron
I don't believe this is good corporate strategy. The two are in a legal
battle, and their future interests do cross. However, keep your friends close
and your enemies closer. What exactly do they expect to gain from this?

